# How do I remove a dishwasher door?



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a used dishwasher. No papers or model number that I can find. It is a frigidaire. Since I really need one because I hate washing dishes for the six of us, and I'm too cheap to go buy a new one, I need some help. :haha: 

It's always leaked water out the top of the door. I usually just lay a towel in front but lately it's gotten worse. Before I ruin my floor underneath, I figure that I better fix it, lol. Now I have a feeling it's because of the missing rinse aid cap that is missing. I'm thinking of plugging it up with silicone. Will that hold out for awhile?

Another thing....I want to remove the door completely, but can't figure out how to do that. There is some black stuff that comes off my hand when I run it under the door. I've ran vinegar and also oxiclean thru the machine multiple times, but it doesn't remove the black gunk, which is grossing me out. The door really needs to come off for me to be able to reach it all and to see if I remove it all. As it is, I can't see what is down there. Any idea's?

If I ruin the dishwasher, it's really no biggy, and I'll have to buy a new one, but I thought I'd play with it today to see if I can get it working right. 

Deb


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

some posible links to help

http://www.repairclinic.com/frigidaire-gg.htm

Frigidaire please call us at 1-800-374-4432 Monday through Friday, 9:00am - 5:30pm.


http://www.repairclinic.com/0089.asp?apptype=9
LOCATE YOUR DISHWASHER MODEL NUMBER 
First, here are some tips to help with your model number:
Be sure a zero is not the letter O.
Be sure a lower case L is not a 1.
Next, look for an aluminum tag--or a silver or white adhesive label. The model number may be printed or stamped onto the tag and it may be written in two different type sizes or styles.

You might find the tag in one of these places:
Built in
Inside the door jamb, to the left, right, or top
On the door, to the left, right or top
Portable
Inside the door jamb, to the left, right, or top
On the door, to the left, right or top
On the back of the unit

http://www.frigidaire.com/support/manuals.asp


Its been along time since I have worked on one, and I don't even rember the model or make of the one I worked on,

my guess is that either the door is held on by a Hing type thing that the is screwed to the door and it would probly be located at the bottom on the sides, 

Or you will have to slide the unit out (if build in, or remove the case if portable), and unhook the springs that help close the door and then hope you can see how it is attached at that point,

but I bet its have been 15 years since I have played with one,
so hope fully one of the web sites or the phone number can help guide you more persicely,


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks!! I was able to find the model number with those directions. Now I can see about getting a cap for the rinse aid thingie.

I got the door off. There is a little door on the bottom that I ripped off and then I could see the bolts that held the hinge on. Still working on the black gunk. It's like a tar. Makes me wonder if the people who had it before tried to seal the door with tar or something. 

At least I'm a little closer to having it in working condition, lol

Thanks again,
Deb


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

glad it helped


----------

